# my show wethers



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

please critique my show whether!

whether 1 born mid march

















wether 2 born late April

















wether 3 born early April


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

any one have anything to say?


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I like wether 2 the best in my opinion he's the levelest wether and looks like he has the most width and muscle. What are they eating?

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

yes #2 is defiantly my favorite to! I also like how he isn't low in his flank like the others are


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

ill get you the name of the feed soon. we just changed feeds and I forgot the name of it


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Okay great

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

we are feeding sure fed N-timidator.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

That's very good! How much does he weigh and when is the show? Also where are you located?


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Order of preferableness
2- Good topline sturdy legs fairly level rump seems wide
1- Good topline sturdy legs seems wide- Rump is a little steep
3- OK topline fairly sturdy legs somewhat wide- steep rump


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

wildegoats23 said:


> That's very good! How much does he weigh and when is the show? Also where are you located?


8/31/13
#3 -72
#1 - 62
#2- 38
their gaining about 3-4 lbs a week.
I weigh again today when my mom gets home.

the shows are January(county) 
Feb (major) 
and march (major) 
my majors are San Antonio and and Austin.
I'm located in south Texas.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

What show is wether #2 going to?

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

goatgirl132 said:


> 8/31/13
> #3 -72
> #1 - 62
> #2- 38
> ...


These are the wethers I had on the feed/exercise plan I'm telling you now. The big one got 2nd in class and they both won grand at many jackpot shows

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

This was my last wether. He got 2nd in class, 8th overall and brought $3200 at the auction. Not to mention reserve champion showmanship 

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

what kind of harness do you use? and do you put the string that hands the tier under them and between their legs?


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I used a regular dog harness and got a short chain or rope, attached it to both sides of the harness then attached a long rope to the small rope or chain and attached the other end of the large rope to the tire

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

louigi (smallest)


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

it won't let me post pics now... its saying the system crashed everytime I try and post one. but I got pics of all of them. 
ill post them when It will let me


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

its letting me do it now. 
filmore (biggest) were sheering him hopefully this weekend

































mator ( middle sized)

































and hopefully were getting a treadmill tomorrow!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Is mator wether #2 from the first pics you post a while ago


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

wildegoats23 said:


> Is mator wether #2 from the first pics you post a while ago


yes


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

9/8/13
mater -72
filmore- 59
louigi- 39

9/29/13
mater- 71
filmore-71 
louigi- 44 
weights as of today from the 8th


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

What is filmore eating?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

1 cup feed (N-timmidator by show master) 
8 oz champion drive (were gonna change to show bloom though) 
and 4 oz power fuel
am & pm


----------

